# Pregnant & husband rejecting me



## Saniqua (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi everyone. I've been married for a little over a year and I have a 4 year old son from another relationship. My husband treats my son as his own child. We talked about having our own kids and he says now is not the right time because of money. Problem is-he quit his job in November and is not trying to better himself at all. He went to school to become an LPN but isn't studying for the test. I just found out I'm pregnant (which was unplanned), and when I told him, he was so mad. He threatened to kick me and my son out of the house. He told me to get an abortion (I'm pro-life and he knows that), and said if I have this baby, he'll hate me and not be part of my son's or the new baby's life. My husband is the only father my son has ever known, his biological father has nothing to do with him. Now he's so cold to me. If I ask him a general question, like what's for dinner, he'll answer me. But if I try to sit near him or even go in the same room to watch tv with him, he will move away. I'm devestated over this. Our marriage is falling apart. The thought of being a single mother again, this time with 2 kids, scares me. Our marriage was rocky before, but this seems to be the beginning of the end. He absolutely refuses to go to counseling and won't speak to me either. I may have to move back with my parents and start all over again without the man I love so much. I apologize this is so long. I am in need of advice on how to deal. I don't want to leave him but I will not do something that goes against my moral beliefs. If any of you have advice on how to get through to him, please let me know. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

To say he sounds immature and childish would be an understatement. I just don't understand how anyone can say they are deeply in love with someone who shows them no love in return.

Someone like this, they aren't going to change, at least not right off, they will have to hit bottom first and for some, that never comes.

Save your sanity early, save a lot more heartbreak, and protect your children...use your support system and go. Make your exit plan and leave...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------

